# Automatic Generator Start



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Is anyone have one in there system if you do what are you using? 
I want to add one to my system but cant seem to find a simple low volt on high volt off type of unit anyone have any ideas?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

there are at lest two different types of auto generator starts, at lest to my understanding, one is the automatic transfer switch, which on the failure of the grid it scenes that the grid side is down and then using electronic switching usaly a from of contractor, it will switch from the grid to the generator as a power feed and then send a signal to the generator for auto start, and when the generator starts up you have your power restored, (in theory with out doing any thing), 

then there is the off grid system, which has a low voltage sensing circuit that when it is completed, (via light switch or other operation), it will complete the circurt and do a auto start, and some how senses when the power is shut off as well and shuts down the generator, 
(I actuly have not seen one offered, but my folks had one on a generator thy had, from 1945 to about 1950 pre grid), 
there are a few that I last hear that still offer on a special order basic, this info was from a magazine article I read.


I had considered at one time to do a version of this by using a remote wireless car starter so I would be able to start my generator with making the 150 foot trip to the generator shed, 

I will may be do some looking an see if I can find any more (i am guessing your wanting the second set up)


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

This site has some boxes about the middle of the page,
http://www.solar-catalog.com/generators.html

a pdf on one unit, made by Atkinson electronics, 
http://www.atkinsonelectronics.com/product_pdfs/GSCM.pdf

here is there mini unit which seems to be more of a remote manual start if I am reading right,
http://www.atkinsonelectronics.com/product_pdfs/GSCM-mini.pdf


there appears to be more possible units of different manufactures on the page below,

Google search may be will help you,
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGIH,GGIH:2007-02,GGIH:en&q=Generator+Start+Control+Module[/ame]

here is the shoping page with price search,
http://www.google.com/products?sour...nerator Start Control Module&um=1&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We can start our generator from a switch inside the house and our generator will turn itself on at a certain point when the batteries need charging. I don't know the specifics. I'll try to get my DH to log on here and explain.


----------

